# When/What do you say something to someone that kicks "AT" your dog?



## dansnow (Sep 26, 2014)

Java and I were at the dog park this afternoon to run off a case of the zoomies. He was still a little wound from obedience class and didn't want to settle when we got home so the wife and i headed over to the park.
Initially when we got to the park there was a pair of huskies there and Java got some decent running in. After about 45 minutes or so a couple ladies showed up with 3 little yappy things, some sort of little yorky, terrier, schnauzer type of things. 

Java sniffed them all a few times, and was generally following around to see if they wanted to play. He has a tendency when he thinks he's being ignored to bounce on his front legs, bark, and bump the other dog with his nose to try and entice them to play. He was about 50' or so away from us and trying to get one of them to play when I saw the dogs owner kick at him! She didn't connect, and I yelled Java's alert word and momentarily got his attention off the other dog. I hurried over, absolutely furious, and got Java distracted and away from trying to play with the other dog. i had yelled at the lady when I saw the kick, but by the time I got to Java she had moved off and I decided not to pursue the discussion. 
As I thought about it, I tried to look at it from her perspective. She's got her 5-8 pound pooch being barked at by a 70 pound GSD, and I can see where that would be a bit worrisome if you don't know the dog.

But to kick at a dog unless it is actually attacking you or your pet to me is 
a: Just cruel, stupid, and mean
b: **** dangerous if you don't know how the dog might react.

I probably should have said something but I absolutely hate confrontation, and wasn't really sure how to approach or what to say.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't go to dog parks!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Jax, if this happened at a dog park, then I wouldn't be surprised and would more peeved at myself

Now if this happened as I was walking my dog down the road and some idiot did this, then there would be a problem


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

This is why I avoid dog parks. It's just a lot of risk to assume. I go with play dates with stable dogs, one on one, instead.

DH has informed an owner that he would kick the dog if said owner did not collect his dog, but 1) the other dog was about ready to attack ours, and 2) the other owner didn't respond to DH's more polite request to grab his dog.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

As I'm reading the post I thought of my Robyn. 

Was your dog like this?



Mine loves small dogs. I'm not a huge fan of dog parks and I believe caution needs to be used. Most dog parks have an area for small dogs and I just don't understand why people insist on using the side for big dogs? Now if the situation could have been avoided by the other people with the small dogs then I would have been more aggravated. They could have said something like can you get your dog or picked up their dog until you got yours. I look at it this way, they didn't connect with your dog and one day they will kick at the wrong dog and get a nice bite Let it go, learn from it and keep your dog closer when you visit these places.


----------



## dansnow (Sep 26, 2014)

Dog parks are our only real viable option for exercising Java fully. We have a typical California sized back yard so while i can exercise him with the flirt pole and games of fetch and drop, there isn't really room for him to run full out.

I understand the hesitancy, and dog parks aren't my favorite. But this isn't about the pro's and con's of dog parks, it's about a proper response when someone mis-interprets your dogs intentions.

llombardo that's pretty much exactly what I could see, minus the leads. The park we frequent doesn't have a small dog side unfortunately.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

It's probably not what you want to hear, but if my dog is in a situation where someone else could kick him I'm probably not doing my job as his owner. I was a big frequenter of dog parks before my GSD got ripped apart by an unprovoked akita at one. There's even a thread on here about it. Now we only go when we can be the only ones at the park. 

Otherwise we seek out trails to run/bike during nice weather. Cafall has been in agility classes on and off for fun. We meet up with friends and dogs we know for play dates at their houses. I play frisbee with him in some of the big grassy drainage areas around town. Depending on the time of day you can also find some fenced in playgrounds that are empty and perfect as a makeshift dog play area. I live in a studio apartment so we have to get creative with his exercise. Just got get that thinking cap on.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes I will kick at another dog if it charges my dog and the owner is nowhere in sight to call it off. I don't want MY dog to make mincemeat out of them when the other dog inevitably gets in her face and spooks her. This is why I don't go to dog parks.

Can you find a different park where the small dogs and big dogs have different areas? This just sounds like an accident waiting to happen. I know there are some parks that screen members too- that might be a better option than a "free for all" park.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Honestly, it sounds like it was probably something that you could have avoided if you'd been a bit more on top of your dog. It sounds like he was following the smaller dogs for a while, trying to incite play and they weren't reciprocating? That would have been the point that I would have redirected my dog. If he tries to incite play two to three times and is ignored or the dog is trying to move away while he pursues, I cut him off. If your dog won't be polite and respect the other dog's avoidance signals, you need to step in and redirect him. The kick was probably unnecessary on the woman's part, but you could have done something to avoid it. So fault on both sides in my opinion.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Pax8 said:


> Honestly, it sounds like it was probably something that you could have avoided if you'd been a bit more on top of your dog. It sounds like he was following the smaller dogs for a while, trying to incite play and they weren't reciprocating? That would have been the point that I would have redirected my dog. If he tries to incite play two to three times and is ignored or the dog is trying to move away while he pursues, I cut him off. If your dog won't be polite and respect the other dog's avoidance signals, you need to step in and redirect him. The kick was probably unnecessary on the woman's part, but you could have done something to avoid it. So fault on both sides in my opinion.


^ This for me to.

I don't go to dog parks when dogs are there. Sounds funny right? lol. The dog park that got put in my little town about three years ago....I've seen maybe five dogs there. Seriously, no one goes to it. Ever. The one time a dog did show up, I stayed for a few minutes, but this dog was rude and Buddy did not like him. So, we left.

I can say that I WOULD kick at a dog if I felt it was needed, but thankfully I'm a little better at reading body language in dogs on average. It would be a last resort deal.

I would be very very upset if someone wasn't controlling their dog and mine was showing no interest. That is, if I actually stayed when dogs were around.


----------



## Ozzieleuk (Mar 23, 2014)

DanSnow,

I would have the same reaction as yours; but the lady was responding on reflex--she saw a big shepherd coming at her "little baby" and she assumed the worst.

It is getting hard to find a place to let our GSD's a place to run free and play off a leash. I have a place in the mountains and the only thing I worry about is a tangle with a raccoon, bear, porcupine.

I'd scout around for a place for your boy to run and play. Sometimes its best to take 
your boy when everyone is at work or school. I take mine on long walks on Sundays, everyone in my neighborhood is glued to their TV watching football or NASCAR.

Don't let this incident stop you from taking your boy out.


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

couldn't agree more with the no dog park idea. I also take my dog in the woods and on small controlled playdates with familiar dogs. As far as kicking a dog goes...I would only use that as the most extreme case. heck, my 90lb shepherd and an unsupervised pit-bull almost came to blows at a dog park once when the pit-bull decided to try and mount my Ruger....bad idea on his part!  but people need to have common sense and not bring their 3 small dogs to a dogpark if there is even potential for confrontation. NO KICKING ANIMALS!!!


----------



## dansnow (Sep 26, 2014)

So it appears that the consensus is in two parts:
First - I'm not a good dog owner because I take my dog to a dog park.
Second - I'm not a good dog owner because the situation was totally my fault.

Not exactly the reaction I was expecting, but then I guess that makes me a not so good poster because I should have recognized the signals of what sort of response I was going to get. NOT

Addressing the first consensus. Thanks for automatically classifying me as an owner that does not assess the situation at the park when I get there or when a new dog arrives and doesn't leave if I don't like the situation. Neither is actually true, but go ahead, assume away.

Addressing the second situation. I guess I need to apologize for not being the perfect GSD owner. I'm sorry I don't have the physical ability to take Java on long hikes or go jogging with him. I'm sorry I'm not prescient enough to know ahead of time what is going to happen.

Guess maybe I should take Java back to the shelter and go adopt a pet rock. Shouldn't be able to screw that up too bad.

I realize now I was wrong in how I asked the question. I was only looking for advice on how to deal with it. Confrontation or conversation?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Personally I see this as a wakeup call. Yes it's easy to be an armchair quarterback and spout my opinion but these were my personal rules when I was at the dog park. 

Firstly, don't allow your dog to harass other dogs, even if you think it's ok the way he's playing the other owner may not see it that way. So recall your dog immediately and move on to a different section if you see either the dog or the owner getting nervous. If the dog doesn't obey the recall don't call again but physically go and leash him and playtime is over for at least a few minutes, if not for the day depending on the severity of the blow off

Secondly, if someone kicked at my dog I'd be more furious with myself for allowing the dog to be in that situation more then the other person. People respond instinctively in those situations, if they see you have your dog under control then most people would know they don't need to react.

JMO . As hard as it is, shake it off and start fresh. If you see the other owner again avoid allowing your dog around hers as she's already shown she doesn't like it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

dansnow said:


> So it appears that the consensus is in two parts:
> First - I'm not a good dog owner because I take my dog to a dog park.
> Second - I'm not a good dog owner because the situation was totally my fault.
> 
> ...


I don't think your a bad owner and I don't think dog parks are for all dogs. I don't think the other person handled it correctly and I think now you know what to watch for. Confrontation is really never good but sometimes it's human nature to go that route. I have seen GSD's at the place I go to literally stalking and hunting other dogs. They were looking for a fight IMO. Your dog probably resembled stalking which would scare a normal non GSD owner, the play bow should have indicated just that. I really think the other person could have picked up their dog and gave you time to get there where a conversation could take place. You probably wouldn't like it if a bigger dog was stalking your dog, right? I see these things and I just leave. It might not be right or fair but it's the safe thing to do.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

dansnow said:


> So it appears that the consensus is in two parts:
> First - I'm not a good dog owner because I take my dog to a dog park.
> Second - I'm not a good dog owner because the situation was totally my fault.
> 
> ...


Ease up a bit, no one thinks your a bad owner. Dog parks can be a convenient way to get some exercise, but there's some big potential down sides. There is so many variables regarding temperament of both dogs and owners, it's almost an accident waiting to happen. How about training Java to use a treadmill? You could follow up after with a walk to keep him from getting bored, Or biking with him? I use a bike quite a bit, fun for both of us.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

The only bad dog owners IMO are those who refuse to admit when they made a mistake, you can't learn and grow from your mistakes if you don't acknowledge them.

In the end, *you* are responsible for your dog. Mistakes happen and usually it's not a big deal...you acknowledge it, looks at what YOU could have done differently, change it and move on. If you're not willing to do that, then you're always going to have these problems.

You cannot control other people, you can only control you.

Look at it as a learning experience, maybe next time don't let your dog get that far away and be more proactive instead of reactive.


----------



## martinaa (Jan 5, 2012)

How to deal with it? Conversation if you can. Be a breed ambassador, as cheesy as that may sound.

Personally I struggle with the suggestion that I, with my well behaved dog, should have to leave leave if a badly behaved dog arrives. That's how good dog parks turn into bad dog parks. Appropriate social pressure should be applied to educate those who can be educated and to encourage the remaining problem individuals to go elsewhere.

That said, two key pieces of education for new dog park visitors are:
1) never let your dog get beyond your range of control
2) personality conflicts and other problems are inevitable. Be alert for them so you see them when they begin to develop so you can diffuse them before they get out of hand


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

tennis courts are a good option to let your dog run around some off leash as long as they are empty 'cause you can close them andlet the dog off leash. also batting cages would be even better 'cause they have grass not a hard surface.

we have a little fenced in are next to our local park wherwe they sell christmas trees at christmas but the rest of the year you can go in, close the gate and let them off leash. we have actually discoverd a few places local that are good alternatives to dog parks.


----------



## dansnow (Sep 26, 2014)

OK, my last reply had a little snarky sarcasm. Well, more than a little, sorry.

For many reasons, the biggest being cost, a treadmill is not available to us. And with 2 fake knees and spinal fusions biking isn't either.

we'll do the best we can with the dog park, keeping watch closely.


----------



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

I take my dog to a dog park daily for the pst 5 or 6 months (during the off hours when there is not many people at once) and its because he seems to need the off leash exercise and I don't have many places besides the dog park for that at the moment. Its kind of a temporary thing, I'm moving soon and will stop going to dog parks after that. They are not ideal and you have to really be on top of things and deal with all kinds of people. This lady was probably acting on reflex, maybe she hadn't had time to judge if your dog was friendly or not… thats just what happens at dog parks sometimes. 

I definitely wouldn't hesitate to shoo away a dog that was acting inappropriately, being too rough, scaring or harassing my dog. (not that your dog was doing anything wrong) Kicking at wouldn't be my method of choice. But I will say "hey!" or "no!" and shoo a dog away with Pretzel's leash or his chuck it lol. I have had to actually make physical contact (not hitting them hard or anything) with dogs on several occasions who acted aggressive towards my dog. 
I think if she ACTUALLY kicked your dog in this situation, that would be totally inappropriate and uncalled for. I don't think "kicking at" a dog is the same thing at all. 


Whenever my dog goes to greet a dog at the park, especially someone with a small dog, I go over and supervise the meeting, I say hi to the owners and let them know my dog is gentle and friendly before they have a chance to worry. If my dog is bothering them, I have him leave them alone and give them space. 

I try to be friendly and polite to others (unless they bring very badly behaving or aggressive dogs that absolutely don't belong at the dog park.) so that my dog will have the most positive experience possible. I honestly would not be 50 feet from my dog when he was greeting a dog at the park. Im usually near my dog ready to step in at any time unless I know all the dogs/owners that are there. 

Dog parks can be such a pain lol! They have been an extremely positive thing overall for my dog, but its not easy! You really have to be proactive and on top of things at all times.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Dan,
I know this situation can be upsetting. However, I've had dogs in the past that were not fond of being mobbed by pups. So while your dog may "just want to play" mine might not.

Best thing to say (she missed after all) is "sorry" and then explain that he loves small dogs and really enjoys engaging them in play. Hopefully then both of you can come away OK with the situation. (She would probably explain her actions)

Mixing sizes in dog parks could be a problem. Mine get to play with visitors at home. Haven't seen or done the dog park thing except once, visiting in SF, with my second most benign dog ever. Never a problem with her.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Neither confrontation nor conversation will likely fix the problem.

Next time it'll be another person with another dog and different scenario.

Dogs parks are what they are and will not change nor will the many different types of people who use them. 

Things like nose work, tracking, flirt poles are activities that you can do with your dog to help burn off physical and mental energy.

They are also inexpensive, low impact for you and build the bond with your dog. 

I hope you can find a solution that works for you and your dog



dansnow said:


> OK, my last reply had a little snarky sarcasm. Well, more than a little, sorry.
> 
> For many reasons, the biggest being cost, a treadmill is not available to us. And with 2 fake knees and spinal fusions biking isn't either.
> 
> we'll do the best we can with the dog park, keeping watch closely.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't think you're a bad owner. You want what is best for your dog: exercise, play, not to be kicked. But, you aren't doing a good job of seeing it from the other dog owner's point of view. You were 50' away. If your mostly grown GSD, decided it does have prey drive you would not be able to do anything to prevent that owner's dog from being dead. 

One, quick bite or shake can KILL a small dog. So the owners of those dogs need to be proactive. They cannot afford to wait until their dog is attacked by yours, or their dog will be dead. That owner wants what is best for her dog too: exercise, play, not being bitten/killed by another dog. 

The idea of dog parks is just so questionable. First of all, no one really gets the etiquette. Some people feel that it is a place for you to engage with your dog off-lead. Other people feel it is a place where only dog-friendly dogs should be, and they all should want to play all the time. Other people feel it is a place where dogs will be dogs, and bring yours at your own risk. Canines are not small, furry, people. They do not all have the same rules ingrained in them. Some are well-socialized, and some are not. Some are reactive. Some shouldn't ever be in a dog park. And others thrive in the atmosphere. But, there is no protocol for who gets into the dog park, and what their owners know about dogs and dog parks. 

For the most part, people are not saying you are a bad owner for using a dog park, they are disagreeing with the very concept of dog parks. 

And, we are suggesting that you need to be a lot closer to your dog, and have it under control even in a dog park, at least if there is another dog anywhere that is unknown to you.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

scarfish said:


> tennis courts are a good option to let your dog run around some off leash as long as they are empty 'cause you can close them andlet the dog off leash.


My trainer _just_ recommended tennis courts as an alternative to dog parks! It is a great idea :thumbup:---dog parks terrify me!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

MamaofLEO said:


> My trainer _just_ recommended tennis courts as an alternative to dog parks! It is a great idea :thumbup:---dog parks terrify me!


Be careful with the surface of the tennis courts.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

yup, tennis and basketball courts can have fairly slick and unforgiving surfaces. Patton and I use one for off leash work but I keep the time short. I don't want him messing up his joints and paw pads because when he gets rewarded with balls and frisbees he goes full speed.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

my main concern is scraping the pads so we don't stay too long. tennis courts arent so bad. we have a roller hockey ring down the street we used to use but that concrete is way too rough, all bumpy and all. i don't even know how people roller blade on it. we didn't realize it was harmful till julie cut her paw. we won't go there anymore but tennis courts we still do.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

some little league baseball fields can be closed also.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

You have a puppy still. The excite easy and when they don't get their way they bark, buck, pounce...anything to get the other dog's attention. You know he's playing, but other people, especially those with smaller dogs do not understand what is going on. Also, puppies do not know their own strength and could injure a smaller dog. I understand the need to get your dog out to play and run off that puppy energy! I have a 9 month old...VERY active puppy. Definitely NOT a dog park dog. To much prey drive. Soomething runs and he is on the chase (playing), but I'm not about to risk it. My yard isn't very big, so I take him to an elementary school that is 3/4 of the way fenced in. It's very easy to see people, cars, animals approaching so I can keep an eye out at all times. He's still very friendly, but to some people he can be intimidating. When Isen was little I'd take him in the small dog yard when it was empty and let him run with big dogs along the fence. I constantly got....oh let him in the big yard to play....I replied, no thank you and left it at that. 

Most dog parks though have a seperate area for little dogs that I think little dog owners should use more often. I understand that THEIR dog may like big dogs, but not all big dogs are friendly with small dogs. It would avoid some of the conflicts at dog parks...not all though : )


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

martinaa said:


> How to deal with it? Conversation if you can. Be a breed ambassador, as cheesy as that may sound.
> 
> Personally I struggle with the suggestion that I, with my well behaved dog, should have to leave leave if a badly behaved dog arrives. That's how good dog parks turn into bad dog parks. Appropriate social pressure should be applied to educate those who can be educated and to encourage the remaining problem individuals to go elsewhere.
> 
> ...


I've had a bad experience with a training class and a really aggressive puppy, and I admit my default is to just take my dog and leave. Or not bother in the first place. I haven't gotten a permit from the city for the municipal dog parks. We've toyed with it because it would be nice to try to go on off hours to a place that's bigger than our yard and safe to have her off leash to zoom. We just don't want to actually run into any other dogs if we can avoid it.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't like doing it but i will kick another dog on the street to save it from my dog handling it, if its bothering my dog, betther i do that then my dog, it doesnt really do anything to big strong dogs dont care if they are kicked, horse can kick dogs and the dog will get right up again. If it is just a happy young dog or pup i will keep walking though and ignore. Sometimes off leash dogs follow us that lost their owners, you can tell they just want someone with them, i try to find their owners, im not a monster that would send them packing and let them get smashed by a car.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

I lived in sacramento before


Try to find some secluded areas ? where u can sneak around and let your dog off leash


I understand it is hard there and not easy like it is here in canada even the biggest city in canada is easy to find off leash area than any city in cali but elk grove had a lot?

in the dog park people do not like when a dog goes up to theirs and starts barking u know its play other people think its rude and bad, they dont like when dogs also run to the gates to greet dogs entering to gates and not make room for them comming in. It causes fights.


----------



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

About the tennis courts and baseball fields… Do you call and ask for permission from the parks, or just go ahead and use them?

I found this sports park that is completely empty during the day with a ton of baseball fields… I don't know if I would get in trouble for letting my dog out in a baseball field for short off leash training sessions. 


Its unfortunate in my area that people don't obey leash laws with their out of control dogs… I have had way more problems with my dog being exposed to misbehaving or aggressive off leash dogs when I'm out walking my dog on a leash on hiking trails or parks or neighborhoods.  At least at my dog park you can have a couple minutes to observe a dogs body language before they enter the gate instead of random off leash dog's charging or coming around a corner unexpectedly


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Pretzels said:


> About the tennis courts and baseball fields… Do you call and ask for permission from the parks, or just go ahead and use them?
> 
> I found this sports park that is completely empty during the day with a ton of baseball fields… I don't know if I would get in trouble for letting my dog out in a baseball field for short off leash training sessions.
> 
> ...



The baseball field here says no dogs. The tennis courts don't so we play in the tennis courts. No one complained. If someone comes to play we leave.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll give you my opinion. I didn't read many of the other comments here...

I love dog parks! I worked at one for three years, I think they are awesome options for proactive owners. I prefer parks like mine that require temperament tests, and proof of vaccines, with fees, personally, but have gone to some public parks while being very vigilant. 

That said, your dog was not acting in an appropriate manner at the park, and I would have kicked at or body blocked from your dog and asked you to come get him, too. Doing it once to see if the dog wants to play is fine, but your dog needs to either 1. learn to communicate with other dogs and back off when the other dog tells yours that he doesn't want to play or 2. be under voice control so that you can call your dog back to you if it is not behaving the way it should to redirect it. Period. Those are your options. 

If you don't have that kind of recall and control over your dog verbally, you should not be at a dog park and should be working more with a trainer to get to that point.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*I kicked a dog with great force willfully*

My Zeus was only about 12 weeks old and I went to field next to the school yard with him leashed to let him explore.

Another dog owner showed up in a van, slid the side door open and out poured two very frisky dogs. They both zeroed in on my puppy like he was prey and after my puppy got roughed up I kicked one of the dogs, a lab, pretty darned hard.

He recoiled, ran a circle around his master and then charged my dog again. This time I kicked the living crap out of him and the dog's owner got all huffy about it and told me he'd kick my ass if I kicked his dog again.

I picked up my puppy, left the yard and called the Sheriff. The deputy arrived and ticketed him both for a terrorist threat and an unleashed dog. It cost him a couple of hundred dollars.

I've never seen him again.

What he didn't know and what I didn't feel like telling him or showing him was that I carry a .45 and he could have been thoroughly shot up if he'd have assaulted me.

I told his mom later that he took his life in his hands by threatening a full-grown man that he didn't know from Adam and who had probably been places (like Vietnam) that he couldn't imagine. She said he was raised without a Father (divorce) and that they were having trouble with him.

I'll say. That sort of idiotic behavior can get a young man killed.

LF


----------



## Katey (Aug 11, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I'll give you my opinion. I didn't read many of the other comments here...
> 
> I love dog parks! I worked at one for three years, I think they are awesome options for proactive owners. I prefer parks like mine that require temperament tests, and proof of vaccines, with fees, personally, but have gone to some public parks while being very vigilant.
> 
> ...


Agree with all of this -- also, I really wish we had a park like the one you described convenient to us! We'll really miss our community's private park when we move next year.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I use the fair grounds here but I also live in a small town. I have also closed off the soccer field as it is fully fenced with gates. The city parks folk do not mind as long as I clean up after my dog. 

We just opened our first dog park but none of my dogs have been. I support it but most likely won't use it. I am always afraid that if something happened my dog would be blamed as they are GSD's whether they were at fault or not. Things can happen so quickly between dogs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Longfisher said:


> My Zeus was only about 12 weeks old and I went to field next to the school yard with him leashed to let him explore.
> 
> Another dog owner showed up in a van, slid the side door open and out poured two very frisky dogs. They both zeroed in on my puppy like he was prey and after my puppy got roughed up I kicked one of the dogs, a lab, pretty darned hard.
> 
> ...


The idea that we are talking about getting a young man killed and another in prison over canine behavior is really dumb. There is just no way to clean that up. It is stupid to think about shooting someone because their dog and yours don't get along. Oh yeah, I know, he said he would blah blah blah if you kicked his dog again. 

I am 100% for being able to own and carry firearms. It is a fact that some of them will land in the hands of people who are just waiting to show or tell someone about theirs. Most of the gun owners I know are mature enough that they do not need to tell everyone about them, and what they can do with them. 

There are things worth fighting for, and things worth dying for, but using your pooch to dream up reasons to wave your gun or shoot a dog is pathetic. Your post reads like a poster-child for the gun control advocates.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> I use the fair grounds here but I also live in a small town. I have also closed off the soccer field as it is fully fenced with gates. The city parks folk do not mind as long as I clean up after my dog.
> 
> We just opened our first dog park but none of my dogs have been. I support it but most likely won't use it. I am always afraid that if something happened my dog would be blamed as they are GSD's whether they were at fault or not. Things can happen so quickly between dogs.


Dog parks concern me like bike paths. It was for the bicycle that paved roads were created. But now they have bike paths, and many motorists think bicycles should be regulated to these paths, even though most of them do not take you from point A to point B, if you are actually commuting somewhere. Dog parks are similar. Before having dog parks, dogs were either allowed or not allowed on public beaches and parks. But as there are more and more dog-parks out there, more and more parks are going to be less welcoming to our pets.


----------

